# Hollyweird



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Joaquin Phoenix took aim at dairy farming in his Oscars speech for Best Actor in a Leading Role for “Joker.”

“We go into the natural world and we plunder it for its resources. We feel entitled to artificially inseminate a cow and steal her baby, even though her cries of anguish are unmistakable,” he said. “Then we take her milk that’s intended for her calf and we put it in our coffee and our cereal.”


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

He’s always been pretty weird.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sounds like a bet between him and Robert De Niro who could say something more ridiculous and still have positive tweetbacks the next day.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Who?

(Just kidding, I know who he is.)

I don't think it was as much an attack on "dairy farming" as it was on animal rights? animal welfare? and the "humans are the center of the universe and everything here is for our disposal and our use/abuse and exploitation without regard for what is best for animals, the earth, the environment, or humanity".

But seriously, why does any one else's opinion matter? Your personal beliefs are yours, his are his, and never the twain shall meet, right?
Obviously, he used his 90 seconds of stage time for what he believes to be a "higher purpose".


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Who?
> 
> (Just kidding, I know who he is.)
> 
> ...


Cattle, beef and dairy cattle, are a man made species. They exist for our use, as in meat, milk, and leather. It's what they are for.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> Cattle, beef and dairy cattle, are a man made species. They exist for our use, as in meat, milk, and leather. It's what they are for.


I cannot believe you wrote this in response to a person who lived much of her life on a Texas cattle ranch....like as if she didn't know. LOL!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> I cannot believe you wrote this in response to a person who lived much of her life on a Texas cattle ranch....like as if she didn't know. LOL!


Sorry, the batteries must be low on my crystal ball.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> Cattle, beef and dairy cattle, are a man made species.


 Wait - cattle are MAN MADE!?!??!!?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Some responses are for the reading public.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Some responses are for the reading public.


aren't ALL responses for the reading public?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Some seem to forget. 


Ironically that response was ment for CF about his response about you to muleskinner


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Obviously, he used his 90 seconds of stage time for what he believes to be a "higher purpose".


The real tragedy is some people wasted those 90 seconds listening to his dribble. Never get those 90 seconds back.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Wait - cattle are MAN MADE!?!??!!?


Yep, you don't see many Angus, or Holsteins running around on the plains of Africa.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, it's undeniable that a holstein is a species, at least as much of a species as an endangered spotted owl when compared to a common barred owl. As humans, we should be compelled to save species from destruction, and about the only way to save holsteins from extinction is to ensure their commercial value by using dairy products. Since they produce enough milk for ten calves and have to be milked to keep them from getting mastitis, it's really the only way we can mange them to ensure their survival. If a Sierra Nevada red fox and a cascade red fox is a distinct and separate species from a regular old chicken eating red fox, and warrants protection and special management plans, then we certainly need to do the same with holsteins and jerseys which are even more distinct when compared to the wild aurochs (which is extinct because it wasn't very useful).


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Yeah, I heard about it - certainly didn't watch it myself!

From my understanding, it was a statement from just out of the blue. I would have to assume he is a vegan or animal rights activist and is "one of those people" who know all about dairy farming - and how the calf is "stolen" from it's mother at birth, and man uses the milk for his own - all the while the Mother is crying for it's calf, and the poor calf is crying for it's Mother.

I suppose next, he will be telling us how we need to save the planet before it's too late - while he jets from the East coast to the West Coast, and back again - or jets to his Caribbean destination, while also telling us we need to keep our carbon footprint as small as possible.

He bought his 3753 square foot house in 2006 for $4.8 million. In 2013, he bought his neighbor's 2511 square foot house for $1,390,700.

Yep, he is just like one of us!!!!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Typical Hollyweird type stroking other Hollyweird types to keep them selves noticed among the..... weird crowd.... 
Nothing of note said here that is worth enough to retain. 

My 5 cents of opinion..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is two more cents and worth every penny.
Have you noticed just how many awards shows there are? And besides the obvious tony/oscar/grammy/dove/weinstein/kellogs/olvaltine/fishmonger etc, note on most any movie trailer all of the awards they received before it is even released.
More and more award shows for movies, songs, plays, etc that no one has even heard of. Fewer and fewer folks watching other than the ratings drop.
You should see this movie or buy this album because we just gave it a trophy and say it is great!
This tells me that the modern day awards shows are little more than a closed group of elites who like to pat each other on the back, kiss cheeks and tell themselves how gifted they are, while at the same time lecturing the general public of how to live life.
Why would someone want to watch that again?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> Have you noticed just how many awards shows there are? And besides the obvious tony/oscar/grammy/dove/weinstein/kellogs/olvaltine/fishmonger etc, note on most any movie trailer all of the awards they received before it is even released.
> More and more award shows for movies, songs, plays, etc that no one has even heard of.
> You should see this movie or buy this album because we just gave it a trophy and say it is great!


Yeah, I've always wondered how movies and such can get awards BEFORE the general public have even seen it.

And by the way, on my 4 hour flight from Belize coming home from a mission trip two weeks ago, on a Delta flight, they handed out earplugs and we could watch any movies we wanted to. I'm sad to say I choose "Joker" because it was hyped as such a great movie.

Ummmmmm . . . . . . . . I know I was tired on the way back home, but I'm "into" "dark" movies. It got to the end of the movie, and I was thinking "Wow, that was a waste of 2 hours of my life." Not sorry Joaquin Phoenix.

I then decided to watch "A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood". I could only stand about 20 minutes of it before switching to other things as I thought the movie seemed to be geared for 6 year olds. Sorry Tom Hanks.


----------

